# New Student Orientation



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

Just Wondering how everyones new student orientation went?

Just finished day one. 

I was sooo nervous. It was crowded, 2500+ new students. My anxiety went through the roof! My mom had left me to go home and I thought I was going to die, and I wouldnt care if i did at that point lol. After the 3 hr. lecture they did, they split up all the students to 3 different rooms. The rooms had representatives of different clubs and organizations. I walked around once and just sat on a bench, waiting for time to go by. Waiting, I came across a few highschool friends, I was so happy and didnt feel so awkward anymore. 

Tomorrow we have a 12 hour orientation, and a 4 hour orientation the next day and we are planning on meeting up for them so I dont feel so bad anymore. We dont have any classes together though:/


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hated mine. They made us talk. At least i got laid at mine tho lol.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Just finished the second day for me. My orientation is a week long (Tuesday - Sunday) and then classes start the next day. We have to move into dorms so that's probably why it's so long. Basically, my only alone time is when I get to sleep and sometimes when I sneak away from the group and do my own thing around campus. 

My roommate and some of my friends that I just met this week are all really really social so they wanna talk to literally every person in the freshman class. I haven't found a person yet who would not ditch me and could connect with me easily yet, so I'm still soul searching as well, but since I'm not a social butterfly, orientation week is more or less pretty rough.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> Hated mine. They made us talk. At least i got laid at mine tho lol.


haha you wish 

I didn't go to my orientation. Or maybe there wasn't one at all.  I go to a damn community college for gods sakes!


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

Lovecrushed said:


> Just finished the second day for me. My orientation is a week long (Tuesday - Sunday) and then classes start the next day. We have to move into dorms so that's probably why it's so long. Basically, my only alone time is when I get to sleep and sometimes when I sneak away from the group and do my own thing around campus.
> 
> My roommate and some of my friends that I just met this week are all really really social so they wanna talk to literally every person in the freshman class. I haven't found a person yet who would not ditch me and could connect with me easily yet, so I'm still soul searching as well, but since I'm not a social butterfly, orientation week is more or less pretty rough.


No one was very social at mine. before I found my friends, I just fallowed some other loners so I didnt look alone lol



Ignopius said:


> haha you wish
> 
> I didn't go to my orientation. Or maybe there wasn't one at all.  I go to a damn community college for gods sakes!


It is required for me to go:/


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

drumcrush said:


> No one was very social at mine. before I found my friends, I just fallowed some other loners so I didnt look alone lol
> 
> It is required for me to go:/


Well I have to take a 'Success in College Life" course.


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

So, second day of orientation went significantly better. Met up with my friends in the parking garage and hung out the whole day. 

Even better part of my day:
I was leaving the campus parking lot and had to yield for a car. The car stopped and I looked over to see my best friend! we pulled back into the parking lot and talked. He was supposed to go to a different school but he got the late acceptance for the college im at and it was cheaper. Sooo made my day.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok so my orientation was like two months ago but I'm still going to talk about it. I didn't know a single soul at my orientation and it was two days long, the first day was just a bunch of presentations where we sat in a hot auditorium for hours listening to staff talk about the school. All incoming freshman had to sleep over on campus to be fully admitted so I shared a room with someone I didn't know and mind you I was open to making a new friend but my roommate seemed uninterested in speaking to me and furthermore I had to sleep with the lights on in our room because I wanted to turn off the lights but I didn't know if my roommate wanted to do that so I waited for the dude to turn them off himself, he never did and I fell asleep rather annoyed. In the morning I woke up and awkwardly and quietly left the room for the next scheduled activities and went home around 2pm. I made like 5 friends in the meantime but none of them have acknowledged me since school started 2 weeks ago.


----------

